# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ներառական կրթություն

## impression

Ներառական կրթությունը վերաբերվում է հատուկ կարիքներով երեխաներին և հանրակրթական դպրոցներում նրանց ինտեգրմանը: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ Հայաստանում շատ կան ընտանիքներ, ուր ապրում են հատուկ կարիքներով երեխաներ /հաշմանդամ, մտավոր թերզարգացած և այլն/ ու նրանց չեն ուղարկում դպրոց, քանի որ չեն ուզում, որ երեխային "անուն կպցնեն", մատով ցույց տան, կամ էլ պարզապես ամաչում են: Այժմ Հայաստանում բավականին տարածում է գտել ներառական կրթություն կոչվածը: Հատուկ մասնագետներ` սոցիալական աշխատողներ, հոգեբաններ, բավականին ծավալուն աշխատանք են կատարում այս ասպարեզում. նրանք աշխատում են թե՛ հատուկ կարիքներով երեխաների, թե՛ նրանց ծնողների հետ և ի վերջո հասնում նրան, որ երեխան սկսում է հաճախել հանրակրթական դպրոց, ինչպես նաև աշխատում են սովորական երեխաների հետ, որ նրանք խտրականություն չդնեն իրենց ու հատուկ կարիքներով երեխաների միջև: 

Իսկ դու ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս ծրագրի մասին: Արդյո՞ք կուզենայիք, որ ձեր երեխան սովորեր մի դասարանում, ուր կան նաև մտավոր հետամնաց կամ հաշմանդամ երեխաներ:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (21.09.2012)

----------


## ars83

Շատ հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ էին, շնորհակալություն:




> Արդյո՞ք կուզենայիք, որ ձեր երեխան սովորեր մի դասարանում, ուր կան նաև մտավոր հետամնաց կամ հաշմանդամ երեխաներ:


Եթե մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաների քանակը գերակշիռ լինի դասարանում՝ ոչ: Քանի որ այդ դեպքում ուսուցիչը ստիպված կլինի գիտելիքները մատուցել ավելի փոքր քանակությամբ, ինչը կարող է վնասել այն երեխային, որը ընդունակ է ընկալել ավելի մեծ ծավալը: Իմ կարծիքով, ավելի լավ կլինի հանրակրթական դպրոցում ունենալ մտավոր թերզարգացումով երեխաների դասարան՝ զուգահեռ մնացած դասարաններին /անունը կարելի է դնել «հատուկ դասարան», կամ ինչ-որ մի այլ նեյտրալ բան/: Դա թույլ կտա երեխաներին միմյանց հետ շփվել դպրոցում, ինտեգրվել հասարակության մեջ, միաժամանակ չխոչընդոտելով կրթական գործընթացին:
Եվ, իհարկե, թե՛ ընտանիքը, թե՛ դպրոցը, թե՛ հասարակությունը պետք է երեխաներին սովորեցնեն բարյացկամ և ոչ գոռոզ վերաբերմունք իրենց նման հասակակիցների նկատմամբ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է հաշմանդամներին, ապա այո՛, եթե ոչ հաշմանդամ երեխա ունենայի, կուզենայի որպեսզի նա սովորեր հաշմանդամ երեխայի հետ միևնույն դասարանում: Շատ բան կսովորեր այդպիսի երեխայից, նաև կսովորեր /գործնականում/ իրեն չգերադասել նման մարդկանցից:

Մտավոր թերզարգացած կամ հաշմանդամ մարդիկ իրականում ունեն շատ գեղեցիկ և հարուստ ներաշխարհ /համենայն դեպս նրանք, ում հետ շփվել եմ/, որը ձեռք է բերվել բազմաթիվ զրկանքների, նեղությունների գնով: Անձամբ ես նման մարդկանց հետ շփվելիս միշտ մի նոր, զարմանալի բարի բան եմ հայտնաբերում նրանց վարքում, որից ես զուրկ եմ: Եվ արդեն պարզ չէ, թե ով է մեզանից հաշմանդամ:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.09.2012), Աթեիստ (09.08.2012), Նանո (10.08.2012), Նիկեա (10.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (21.09.2012)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, եթե մտավոր հետամնաց չի, ապա նրանք ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում,դեռ ավելին, շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր նախասիրություններ ունեն ու կարող ենք մենք նրանցից բան սովորել  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում, այդպիսի երեխաների համար կան հատուկ դպրոցներ, հատուկ մասնագետներով, բայց պետկ չի առանձնացնել…Նրանք էլ են մտածում,սիրում ու փոխադարձ հոգատարության կարիք են զգում, ինչպես մենք  :Smile:

----------


## Bulbul

Ես մի հաշմանդամ ընկեր ունեմ, նա չի սովորել նորմալ երեխաների հետ, այլ տնային կրթություն է ստացել, նաև բակում չէր կարողանում շփվել երեխաների հետ, մեր մայրերը ընկերուհիներ են, մենք էլ ինքնստինքյան ընկերներ ենք մեծացել: 
Դրսում նրան շատերն էին ձեռք առնում, մանավանդ փոքր ժամանակ, հիմա դե մեծա, 

Բայց եթե մեր երեխաները փոքր ժամանակվանից սովորեն հաշմանդամների հետ, սովորական ընդունեն այն փաստը, որ նման մարդիկ էլ կան, որ իրենցից վատը չեն և այլն, գուցե հասրակության վերաբերմունքն էլ քիչ-քիչ փոխվի

Ես կուզեմ, որ այդպես լինի

----------

Nimra (10.08.2012), Նիկեա (10.08.2012)

----------


## dvgray

բարդ հարց է… նախ ինչու՞ "հաշվանդամ": կոպիտ է: 
…
երկրորդ ով՞ ունի այնքան համբերություն, որ 10-երորդ հարկից ցած իջնի մի 10 մ/ժամ արագությամբ քայլող տատիկի  հետևից: բայց մյուս կողմից ինչու՞ իջնել ոտքով, եթե պետք է որ այդ շենքում լինի վերելակ: այնպիսի վերելակ, որից համ ես օգտվեմ համ էլ այդ տատիկը ու ժամանակը գնա մենակ տստիկիայնտեղ նստելու վրա:
ասածս ինչ է: որ եթե մշակվեն լրջագույն ուսուցման համակարգեր, ապա կարծում եմ ոչ մեկն էլ դեմ չի լինի դրան: իսկ ռեալությունը այն է, որ այսօր անգամ պայծառ ուղեղով երեխային հայկական ուսուցման համակարգերը փչացնում /տոռմուղ են տալիս/ դպրոցում: իսկ պատկերացնում՞ եք որ հանկարծ այդ դասարան ընկնի դանդաղ աշխատող ուղեղով երեխա: ծնողների ամբողջ ագրեսիան. որը ծննունդ է դպրոցական ծրագրերից ու հաճախ հանդիպող այն դասավանդող ապաշնորհ դասատուից կթափվի այդ երեխայի ու նրա խեղճ ծնողի վրա:
չե, դեռ  Հայաստանում այդպիսի "փորձ" դնելը շատ շուտ է, ու չունի ոչ մի հիմք, բազա: այն լռիվ հակառակ հետևանքների կբերի. այսիքն այդիսիս երեխան շատ ավելի կաշկանդված ու շատ ավելի վնասված ուղեղով կդառնա, քան էր մինչ այդ դասարան մտնելը:

----------

impression (25.02.2009), Kita (25.02.2009), Աթեիստ (09.08.2012)

----------


## ars83

> բարդ հարց է… նախ ինչու՞ "հաշվանդամ": կոպիտ է:


«հաշվանդամ» չէ, Դիվի, «հաշմանդամ»  :Smile:  :Wink:  հաշմել – to disable





> իսկ ռեալությունը այն է, որ այսօր անգամ պայծառ ուղեղով երեխային հայկական ուսուցման համակարգերը փչացնում /տոռմուղ են տալիս/ դպրոցում: իսկ պատկերացնում՞ եք որ հանկարծ այդ դասարան ընկնի դանդաղ աշխատող ուղեղով երեխա:


Ծրագրերից ծանոթ եմ միայն մաթեմատիկայի ծրագրին: Կարող եմ ասել, որ 4-րդ և 5-րդ /թռիչքային 5 և 6/ դասարանների գրքերը շատ հաջող են, լավ խնդիրներ կան, նյութը մատուցված է մանրամասն, հետաքրիր ձևով: Իսկ սկսած 6-րդ դասարանից հանրահաշվի գրքերը սկսում են վատանալ, նյութը ներկայացված է բարդ, ֆորմալ լեզվով, շատ անտեղի շեղող մանրամասնություններով: Խնդիրները նույնատիպ են, կրկնվող: 8-րդ դասարանի հանրահաշիվն ավելի «տանելի է»: Երկրաչափության գրքերը գրեթե անփոփոխ են մնացել՝ որակյալ, դեռ սովետական ժամանակվա: Միակ, ըստ իս, անիմաստ փոփոխությունը, տարածաճափության տարրերի ավելացումն է 8-րդ դասարանում, որն առաջ ուսումնասիրվում էր 9-ից սկսած:




> ծնողների ամբողջ ագրեսիան. որը ծննունդ է դպրոցական ծրագրերից ու հաճախ հանդիպող այն դասավանդող ապաշնորհ դասատուից կթափվի այդ երեխայի ու նրա խեղճ ծնողի վրա:


Այ այստեղ ես այսքան համոզված չէի լինի: Երեխաները հաճախ ծույլ են լինում /պարապել եմ, գիտեմ  :Smile: /, անհետաքրքրասեր, ոչ մի նոր բանով, բացի մեքենաների ցիլինդրներից և «32 ատամի» կատակներից, չհետաքրքրվող: Ծնողներն էլ հաճախ «սերիալներ նայող», ոչ այնքան կրթված և բանիմաց: Եվ երեխան էլ, ամբողջ օրը գտնվելով «սերալային կրքերի», խոհանոցային բամբասանքների կիզակետում, դժվար թե «փայլուն ուղեղի տեր» մեծանա: Դպրոցն, իհարկե, մեծ դեր ունի երեխայի դաստիարակության մեջ, բայց ընտանիքին չի կարող փոխարինել:
Իսկ ծնողների «պահանջատիրական» կեցվածքը շատ անգամ անընդունելի է: Չեմ ասում, որ ուսուցչության մեջ արատավոր պրակտիկա չկա, բայց ծնողներն էլ «խեղճ» չեն, մեծամասամբ:




> չե, դեռ  Հայաստանում այդպիսի "փորձ" դնելը շատ շուտ է, ու չունի ոչ մի հիմք, բազա: այն լռիվ հակառակ հետևանքների կբերի. այսիքն այդիսիս երեխան շատ ավելի կաշկանդված ու շատ ավելի վնասված ուղեղով կդառնա, քան էր մինչ այդ դասարան մտնելը:


Դե, ամեն ինչը կամաց-կամաց: Անընդհատ սպասել հո չի՞ լինի:

----------

Kanamar (14.08.2012), Նիկեա (10.08.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ վերաբերում է ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ունեցող աշակերտներին, ապա, այո՛, նրանց համար գտնում եմ, որ ճիշտ է նման ծրագիրը: Սակայն մտավոր հետամնացներին մի քիչ վերապահումով եմ մոտենում, քանի որ ինքս էլ սովորել եմ մի դասարանում, որտեղ մի յոթ-ութ հոգի մտավոր ունակություններով մեղմ ասած չէին փայլում: Ի՞նչ էր ստացվում արդյունքում: Ուսուցիչը նրանց հետևից ընկած այնքան էր բացատրում, որ տեղ հասնի, բայց չէր հասնում, իսկ մենք՝ նորմալ մտավոր հնարավորություններով աշակերտներս, ստիպված էինք տեղում դոփել կամ էլ զբաղվել ինքնակրթությամբ:

Որպեսզի նման երեխաները սովորեն հանրակրթական դպրոցներում, իմ կարծիքով առաջին հերթին անհրաժեշտ են փոքր դասարաններ (ամենաշատը տասնհինգ հոգանոց): Հետո, պետք է ուսուցիչներն այնքան հմուտ լինեն, որ կարողանան յուրաքանչյուր աշակերտի անհատական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել: Հիշում եմ՝ Պրահայի մեր դպրոցում այդպես էր. եթե դու մաթեմատիկայից ուժեղ էիր, բոլորովին պարտադիր չէր, որ մնացածների տեմպով առաջ գնաս: Բայց այստեղի դպրոցներում զգացել եմ այդ հմտության պակասը. ուսուցչի համար շատ հեշտ է ընտրել մի մակարդակ ու էդ մակարդակով առաջ գնալ:

----------

CactuSoul (15.08.2012), impression (25.02.2009), Kanamar (14.08.2012), Sona_Yar (28.02.2009), Աթեիստ (09.08.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ինչ վերաբերում է ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ունեցող աշակերտներին, ապա, այո՛, նրանց համար գտնում եմ, որ ճիշտ է նման ծրագիրը: Սակայն մտավոր հետամնացներին մի քիչ վերապահումով եմ մոտենում, քանի որ ինքս էլ սովորել եմ մի դասարանում, որտեղ մի յոթ-ութ հոգի մտավոր ունակություններով մեղմ ասած չէին փայլում: Ի՞նչ էր ստացվում արդյունքում: Ուսուցիչը նրանց հետևից ընկած այնքան էր բացատրում, որ տեղ հասնի, բայց չէր հասնում, իսկ մենք՝ նորմալ մտավոր հնարավորություններով աշակերտներս, ստիպված էինք տեղում դոփել կամ էլ զբաղվել ինքնակրթությամբ:


Իսկ մեզ մոտ լրիվ հակառակն էր, դասարում մի հոգի կար, որ մտավոր խնդիրներ ունենար, բայց ուղղակի անուշադրության էր արժանանում, ոչ մի ուսուցիչ էդպես էլ չփորձեց ինչ-որ բան սովորեցնել նրան… Ինքն էդպես էլ 11 տարի եկավ-գնաց առանց որևէ բան սովորելու…

----------


## Ruby Rue

Իսկ հաշմանդամ երեխաների հետ վերջերս եմ սկսել շփվել: Չնայած առաջ էլ նրանց նորմալ էի վերաբերում, բայց հիմա հասկացել եմ, որ ուղղակի հավասար են, ու շատ դեպքերում միջին մակարդակի երեխայից ավելի ընդունակ են, ստեղծագործ ու հարուստ ներաշխարհ ունեն… Նրանց պետք է բացահայտել ու հենց մանկուց ինտեգրել հասարակության մեջ, որովհետև մեծ տարիքում հաշմանդամ մարդիկ ավելի կոմպլեքսավորված են դառնում:
Ես համաձայն եմ, որ հաշմանդամություն ունեցող երեխաները սովորեն առողջ երեխաների հետ, ուղղակի նրան ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն է անհրաժեշտ և հավելյալ դասընթացներ մանկավարժների, հոգեբաններ հետ:
Կարծում եմ պետք չի մատնացույց անել նրանց հաշմանդամությունն ու դուրս մղել շրջապատից… Առողջ երեխաների հետ նույն կրթօջախում սովորելը հաշմանդամ երեխաներին թույլ կտա հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ դառնալ

----------

Kanamar (14.08.2012), Nimra (10.08.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սովետում կար էդ սկզբունքը, բոլորին նույն արշինով էին չափում։
Սովետից հետո բացվեցին վարժարաններ, ավագ դպրոցներ, հենց այն պատճառով որ տարբերություն լինի թույլ ու ուժեղ երեխաների միջև։
Հիմա էլ այն համոզման եմ, որ ինչքան այս տարբերակումները մեծանան, այնքան ավելի լավ կկրթվեն երեխաները։
Նույն մտավոր հետամնաց երեխան կարող է հիանալի արդյունքների հասնել օրինակ գեղանկարչության մեջ։ Բայց միջնակարգ դպրոցը հնարավարություն չի տալիս բացահայտել նրա տաղանդը։ Միջնակարգը հենց միջին ունակությունների համար է, բարձրերի ու ցածրերի համար պետք են այլ ուս, հաստատություններ։
Խոսքս միայն մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողներին է վերաբերում, բայց կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլիներ, որ ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ունեցողներն էլ հատուկ մոտեցում ունենային։
Ընդհանրապես ցանկացած երեխա մնացածից տարբերվում է, ու բոլորին հավասարեցնելը, իմ կարծիքով, սխալ է։

----------


## Ruby Rue

Համամիտ չեմ՝ որբ որ երեխաներին առանձնացնեն, ինչ է թե ինքը հաշմանդամ ՝, էդ կբերի նրան որ ինքը մեկուսանա մարդկանցից… Մինչդեռ ես շատերին գիտեմ, որ պայքարել են միջնակարգ, հետո բարձրագույն կրթության համարու դարձել են շատ լավ մասնագետներ: Ուղղակի պետք չի տարբերակումներով կոտրել երեխային՝ առողջ երեխաների հետ սովորելով, ավելի զարգացած ու առանց կոմպլեքսների կլինեն + եթե երեխաները փոքրուց իրենց հետ սովորեն, չեն խորշի իրենցից:
Հայաստանում շատ քիչ հաշմանդամների կարելի է դրսում տեսնել, որովհետև ուղղակի պայմանններ չկան ոչ նրանց ֆիզիկական , ոչ մտավոր զարգացման համար

----------

Nimra (10.08.2012)

----------


## Նանո

> Իմ կարծիքով, ավելի լավ կլինի հանրակրթական դպրոցում ունենալ մտավոր թերզարգացումով երեխաների դասարան՝ զուգահեռ մնացած դասարաններին /անունը կարելի է դնել «հատուկ դասարան», կամ ինչ-որ մի այլ նեյտրալ բան/:


Նրանց համար հատուկ դասարան ստեղծելը, դա ևս նշանակում է, որ այս ձևով նրանց անջատում ես հասարակությունից ու համարում ես, որ այդ դասարանի երեխաները հատուկ են: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ներառական կրթությանը, այն ամենասխալ կառուցված կրթական ծրագիրն է, որի մեջ թերություններն ավելի շատ են, քան առավելությունները: Առաջին հերթին այս երեխաների հետ հատուկ մասնագետներն աշխատում են որոշ դասերի հաշվին անհատապես, որը ևս երեխային իր դասընկերներից առանձնացնել և նրա հատուկ լինելն ընդգծել է նշանակում: Այս երեխաներն  ինչ-որ տարիքում  սկսում են ընկալել իրենց դասընկերներից առանձնացումը և սկսում են հրաժարվել հատուկ մասնագետների հետ աշխատանքից, որը բերում է երեխայի զարգացման ռեգրեսիայի: Մյուս խնդիրն այն է, որ լինում են դեպքեր, երբ չակերտավոր ներառական դպրոցները չեն ունենում համապատասխան մասնագետներ, այդ երեխաների տեղափոխման համար անհրաժեշտ ֆիզիկական և սոցիալական միջավայրեր: Երեխաներն ու ծնողները  հոգեբանորեն լիարժեք պատրաստված չեն լինում, որ իրենց դասարանում սովորելու է հատուկ խնամքի կարիք ունեցող երեխա:Իսկ ամենակարևոր խնդիրներից է հանդիսանում այն,որ անհատական պարապմունքների հետևանքով այս երեխաների մոտ թերզարգացած է լինում խմբում աշխատելու կարողությունները,  նրանք նաև սոցիալականացման և հաղորդակցման խնդիրներ են ունենում... Այնպես, որ այդքան էլ զարմանալի չէ, որը  տանն անհատական կրթություն ստացածն ունի սոցիալականացման խնդիր, միևնույն է ներառական դպրոցն ավարտածն էլ է այդ խնդիրն ունենում.....

----------

Nimra (10.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

համամիտ եմ Նանոյի հետ:
հիշում եմ, որ մեր դասարանում մի տղա կար, ով թերզարգացած էր համարվում: նրա մոտ զարգացած չէր խոսքը, հնչյուններ կաին, որ ընդհանրապես
արտաբերել չէր կարողանում, նրա իր շարժուձևով, մտածելակերպով հետ էր մեզանից մոտ երեք տարով, եթե ոչ ավելին: անգամ շատ ահավոր բան էր 
նրա մոտ նկատվում` մաքրում էր քիթը և քսում դիմացինի վրա, կամ դասի ժամին ով նար կողմը թեքվեր, քաշում էր քիթը և այլն...
մեր տարրական դսարանի ուսուցչուհին մայրս էր, մինչև հիմա հպարտանում եմ այն բանով, որ նա կարողացավ ճիշտ դաստիարակչական մեթոդների
շնորհիվ այդ տղայի մեջ զարգացնել խոսքը` ամենաշատ ուշադրությունը նրան էր հատկացնում, բարկանում էր նրա վրա, ով ծաղրում էր այդ տղային 
և մեզ բացատրում ու հասկացնում էր, որ այդ տղան ուղղակի փոքր ինչ դանդաղ է զարգանում ու պետք չէ ծիծաղել, ուղղեք նրա խոսքը, թույլ տվեք, որ
նա արտահայտվի, մի ծաղրեք...
հիշում եմ, որ մեծ ձեռքբերում համարվեց, երբ նա սովորեց իր կյանքի առաջին ոտոնավորը` ՙՙլուսին լուսին լուսերես...՚՚ 
հանդեսին նրան բոլորը ծափահարում էին: 
մի խոսքով կարճ ժամանակ անց, նա դարձավ մեզանից մեկը, երես էինք տալիս նրան, բոլորս էլ նրան շատ էինք սիրում, իսկ ինքն ինձ էր սիրահարված :Blush: 
շատ հետաքրքիր ընկեր էր,, դասարանում վեց հոգով շատ մոտ էինք, նա էլ մեր վեցից մեկն էր, երբեմն նրան արտագրություն անել էի տալիս, որպեսզի տառերը սովորի, 
ասում էի ինձ համար նամակ գրի, ասա ինչքան ես սիրում , որ հավատամ, դա իրականում հնարավորություն էր նրա մտքերը շարադրելու համար,,,
մի խոսքքվ, կարճ ժամանակ անց, նա դարձավ հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ ու դա համարում եմ ուսուցչուհու ճիշտ աշխատանքի շնորք:
հա, բայց մինչև վերջ էլ ՚՚վաղը՚՚ ասելու փոխարեն ասում էր` ՙՙէսօր չէ, վաղըՙՙ, շատ էինք սիրում նրա թերություն համարվող առավելությունները :Smile:

----------

Ripsim (10.08.2012), Ruby Rue (10.08.2012), Նանո (10.08.2012), Նիկեա (10.08.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Նիմրա՛, դրական օրինակը միշտ ոգևորիչ է…
Ինձ հետ էլ են բազմաթիվ հաշմանդամ երեխաներ սովորում, սակայն մանկավարժներ, հոգեբանների աշխատանքի և իհարկե նրանց հասկակիցների լավ վերաբերմունքի շնորհիվ, իրենք կարող են շատ բաների հասնել :
Բնությունը երբ ինչ-որ բան խլում է, մի բան տալիս է… Հաշմանդամ երեխաներից շատերը որևէ տաղանդ ունեն, որը ուղղակի պետք է զարգացնել…

----------


## Nimra

> Նիմրա՛, դրական օրինակը միշտ ոգևորիչ է…
> Ինձ հետ էլ են բազմաթիվ հաշմանդամ երեխաներ սովորում, սակայն մանկավարժներ, հոգեբանների աշխատանքի և իհարկե նրանց հասկակիցների լավ վերաբերմունքի շնորհիվ, իրենք կարող են շատ բաների հասնել :
> Բնությունը երբ ինչ-որ բան խլում է, մի բան տալիս է… Հաշմանդամ երեխաներից շատերը որևէ տաղանդ ունեն, որը ուղղակի պետք է զարգացնել…


ու դա պատմում եմ գյուղի դպրոցի մասին, մեր գյուղում , ցավոք սրտի , հաճախ են հանդիպում նման երեխաները:  
մայրիկս իրոք լավ մեթքդներ ունի նրանց հետ աշխատելու համար, ինչը չեմ կարող պնդել մի երկու ուսուցչուհու մոտ, որոնք այդ անունը կրելու իրավունք էլ չունեն
իսկ ավագ դասարանում գրեթե բոլորն էլ բարի են, դե գյուղ է, բոլորն էլ իրար ճանաչում են
հա, էդ տղան երազում էր բեռնատարի վարորդ դառնալ ու ասում են, շատ լավ մեքենա է վարում, բազմաթիվ շատ զարգացած մարդկանցից էլ լավ :Smile: 
հա, ու հիշում եմ, որբ մեր դիկտատոր դասատուները ցուցափայտն օգտագործում էին դաս չսովարածներին ծեծլու , հարվածելու համար, ես ըմբոստանում էի, 
վիճում նրանց հե, որովհետև մայրիկս ասել էր, որ չի կարելի հարվածել աշակերտին, դա պատժելի է....
ու նաև, եթե դասատունեիրց ոմանք փորձում էին ավելի պահանջել դասարանում վատ սովորողներից, բոլորս ուղղակի պաշպանում էինք նրանց, դասատուներին ասելով, որ 
նրանք ավելի չեն կարող սովորել, նրանք ի վիճակի չեն
դա ձևակերպվում էր որպես բողոք տվյալ ուսուցչի կողմից ու փոխանցվում տարրական դսարանի ուսուցչուհում, իսկ մայրիկս հպարտանում էր մեզանով, ասելով, որ 
նրանք սերտել են այն, ինչ սովորեցրել եմ
ինչի համար եմ մանրամասնում, ես գտնում  եմ, որ երեխայի զարգացման հարցում  շատ մեծ դեր է խաղում տարրական դասարանի ուսուցչուհին:

----------


## Նանո

> Նիմրա՛, դրական օրինակը միշտ ոգևորիչ է…
> Ինձ հետ էլ են բազմաթիվ հաշմանդամ երեխաներ սովորում, սակայն մանկավարժներ, հոգեբանների աշխատանքի և իհարկե նրանց հասկակիցների լավ վերաբերմունքի շնորհիվ, իրենք կարող են շատ բաների հասնել :
> Բնությունը երբ ինչ-որ բան խլում է, մի բան տալիս է… Հաշմանդամ երեխաներից շատերը որևէ տաղանդ ունեն, որը ուղղակի պետք է զարգացնել…


Լավատեսությունդ գովելի է, սակայն ոչ միշտ է, որ բնությունն ինչ-որ բան տալիսէ իր վերցրածի փոխարեն: Եթե մեկ անգամ գնաք Խարբերդի մասնագիտացված մանկատուն, ապա կհամոզվեք, որ բնությունը շատ բաներ պարզապես խլում է ու դրա փոխարեն ոչինչ չի տալիս

----------

Kanamar (14.08.2012)

----------


## Նանո

> Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, եթե մտավոր հետամնաց չի, ապա նրանք ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում,դեռ ավելին, շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր նախասիրություններ ունեն ու կարող ենք մենք նրանցից բան սովորել 
> Ամեն դեպքում, այդպիսի երեխաների համար կան հատուկ դպրոցներ, հատուկ մասնագետներով, բայց պետկ չի առանձնացնել…Նրանք էլ են մտածում,սիրում ու փոխադարձ հոգատարության կարիք են զգում, ինչպես մենք


Մեր հասարակությունն այնքան էլ զարգացած չէ, որ ընդունի սահմանափակումներ ունեցողներից է կարելի է շատ բաներ սովորելու գաղափարը.. Հավատացեք շատ հատուկ մանկավարժներ, դեֆեկտոկուգներ իրենք են այս մարդկանց առանձնացնում հասարակությունից... ուր մնաց, թե մնացածն ընդունեին, որ իրենցից ինչ-որ բան կարող ես սովորել

----------

Ամմէ (21.09.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Լավատեսությունդ գովելի է, սակայն ոչ միշտ է, որ բնությունն ինչ-որ բան տալիսէ իր վերցրածի փոխարեն: Եթե մեկ անգամ գնաք Խարբերդի մասնագիտացված մանկատուն, ապա կհամոզվեք, որ բնությունը շատ բաներ պարզապես խլում է ու դրա փոխարեն ոչինչ չի տալիս


Խարբերտի մանկատան սաների ձեռքի աշխատանքները ցուցահանդեսների ժամանակ շատ եմ հանդիպել, էնպես որ եթե բավարար ուշադրության արժանան կհասնեն մի բանի:
օրինակ առողջ երեխաների մեջ էլ կան շատերը որոնք ոչ մի սուր զարգացած, ավելի ճիշտ հայտնաբերված կողմ չունեն:
Կարծում եմ, որ մանկավարժից ու ծնողներից շատ-շատ բան է կախված: Կարող եմ ապացուցել օրինակներով

----------

Nimra (10.08.2012)

----------


## Նիկեա

Մեր դասարանում մի տղա կար:Նա կակազում էր:Երեխաների մեծամասնությունը նրա հետ չէր շփվում,իսկ մի տղա նրա հետ խոսելիս կակազում էր:Այդ տղան գրավորներից շատ բարձր գնահատականներ էր ստանում,բայց բանավոր չէր պատասխանում:Հետո սկսեց հաճախակի բացակայել ու մի օր էլ իմացանք որ նա հեռացել է դպրոցից ու ընտանիքով տեղափոխվում եմ:Հիմա նա երբեմն այցելում է մեզ:Նա հիմա գրեթե չի կակազում ու համադասարանցիներիցս շատերը իրենց վատ են զգում որ ժամանակին չեն շփվել նրա հետ:
Կարծում եմ նախքան մտավոր կամ ֆիզիկական արատ ունեցող երեխաներին սովորական դպրոցներում ներգրավելը հարկավոր է վերապատրաստել ուսուցիչներին ու հատուկ դասընթացներ անցկացնել աշակերտների հետ;

----------

Nimra (10.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Մեր դասարանում մի տղա կար:Նա կակազում էր:Երեխաների մեծամասնությունը նրա հետ չէր շփվում,իսկ մի տղա նրա հետ խոսելիս կակազում էր:Այդ տղան գրավորներից շատ բարձր գնահատականներ էր ստանում,բայց բանավոր չէր պատասխանում:Հետո սկսեց հաճախակի բացակայել ու մի օր էլ իմացանք որ նա հեռացել է դպրոցից ու ընտանիքով տեղափոխվում եմ:Հիմա նա երբեմն այցելում է մեզ:Նա հիմա գրեթե չի կակազում ու համադասարանցիներիցս շատերը իրենց վատ են զգում որ ժամանակին չեն շփվել նրա հետ:
> Կարծում եմ նախքան մտավոր կամ ֆիզիկական արատ ունեցող երեխաներին սովորական դպրոցներում ներգրավելը հարկավոր է վերապատրաստել ուսուցիչներին ու հատուկ դասընթացներ անցկացնել աշակերտների հետ;


առաջին հերթին ուսուցիչների որակը պետք է բարձրացնել: ինձ թվում ա, նրանք պետք է հաճախակի տեստեր հանձնեն, սեմինարներ կազմակերպվեն նրանց հոգեդաստիարակչական մեթոդները լավացնելու համար:
մեր դպրոցում շատ մասնագետներ կաին, բայց շատ քչերը դասավանդելու մեթոդ ունեին:
այդ որակը գալիս է և համալսարաններից, և պրակտիկայից:
ախր իմ ծանոթների մեջ շատերը կաին, որ հեռակա էին սովորում ու ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ աշխատում են այլ տեղ կամ երկրորդ մասնագիտություն ուզում ձեռք բերել, այլ այն պատճառով, որ նրանց բալերը ստացիոնարի համար չեմ բավարարել:
ես նրանց հետ հաճախ եմ զրուցել, ,,, ախր շատ բան են բաց թողնում և սովորելու , և սովորեցնելու հարցում:
քանակ կա, բայց որակ չկա:
միշտ մանկավարժականի կողքով անցնելուց նկատում էի լի ամբոխով ու մտածում էի, թե նարնցից քանիսը դպրոց կմտնի, քանիսը կփչացնեն ու քանիսը որակ ակպահովեն դպրոցներում:
ախր շատերը նույնիսկ 18 տաևեկանից մտնում եմ դպրոց աշխատելու ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ շարունակում հեռակա սովորել, ,,, կարող է նաև հակառակ օրինակն ունենաք, բայց նրանց միջի իմ ծանոթ բարեկամներից և ոչ մեկը դպրոցում աշխատելու իրավունք չուներ:
այն ժամանակ, երբ դպրոցի հանդեպ հարգանք ձևավորվի , երբ կրթական համակարգն ավելի բարելավվի, երբ պահանջները մեծանան հենց ուսուցիչների հանդեպ, շատ շատ երեխաներ էլ շատ ավելի երջանիկ կլինեն դպրոց գնալու համար և ,այսպես ասված, հասարակությունից առանձնացումը կկրճատվի:
տունը տուն, բայց մենք մեր դաստիարակման ուղին անցնում է դպրոցով:

----------

Kanamar (14.08.2012)

----------


## Նանո

> Խարբերտի մանկատան սաների ձեռքի աշխատանքները ցուցահանդեսների ժամանակ շատ եմ հանդիպել, էնպես որ եթե բավարար ուշադրության արժանան կհասնեն մի բանի:
> օրինակ առողջ երեխաների մեջ էլ կան շատերը որոնք ոչ մի սուր զարգացած, ավելի ճիշտ հայտնաբերված կողմ չունեն:
> Կարծում եմ, որ մանկավարժից ու ծնողներից շատ-շատ բան է կախված: Կարող եմ ապացուցել օրինակներով


Այդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ, քանի որ այս երեք տարիների ընթացքում այնտեղ շնորհալի երեխաներ էլ եմ տեսել, բայց ավելի շատ անկարողների եմ տեսել, շատ անգամներ են հմուտ մասնագետները(իսկ մանկատան բոլոր աշխատողներն էլ շատ հմուտ են) փորձել այս երեխաների մոտ կողմ հայտնաբերել, բայց... Դժվար է այն երեխայի կողմերը հայտնաբերել, երբ որ երեխան չի խոսում, չի քայլում, չի զգում իր վերջույթներն ու իր ամբողջ մարմինը...

----------

Ամմէ (21.09.2012)

----------


## Նանո

> Մեր դասարանում մի տղա կար:Նա կակազում էր:Երեխաների մեծամասնությունը նրա հետ չէր շփվում,իսկ մի տղա նրա հետ խոսելիս կակազում էր:Այդ տղան գրավորներից շատ բարձր գնահատականներ էր ստանում,բայց բանավոր չէր պատասխանում:Հետո սկսեց հաճախակի բացակայել ու մի օր էլ իմացանք որ նա հեռացել է դպրոցից ու ընտանիքով տեղափոխվում եմ:Հիմա նա երբեմն այցելում է մեզ:Նա հիմա գրեթե չի կակազում ու համադասարանցիներիցս շատերը իրենց վատ են զգում որ ժամանակին չեն շփվել նրա հետ:
> Կարծում եմ նախքան մտավոր կամ ֆիզիկական արատ ունեցող երեխաներին սովորական դպրոցներում ներգրավելը հարկավոր է վերապատրաստել ուսուցիչներին ու հատուկ դասընթացներ անցկացնել աշակերտների հետ;


Տենց դեպքերն ավելի շատ են հանդիպում, քան մյուսները... Ցավալի է, բայց ներառական կրթությունն էլ լինելով ոչ լիարժեք մշակված ծրագիր, կարծես այդ ծաղրի համար ամուր հիմքեր ստեղծի... Ես չեմ կարծում, որ մի օր մենք ունակ կլինենք ընդունել հատուկ խնամքի կարիք ունեցող մարդկանց համար էլ յուրօրինակ լիարժեք մարդ: Մենք ինքներս վստահ ենք, որ լիարժեք ենք ու կարող ենք ուրիշին ծաղրել, բայց այդ պահին որ խորն ես մտածում հասկանում ես քո մի շարք թերությունները:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Սովորաբար շատ չեն երեխաները որոնք ոչ քայլում են, ոչ խոսում, ոչ լսում, կամ շարժում վերջույթները: Ամեն ինչ վատ կլինի եթե էդքան բացասական տրամադրվենք…
Ես մի ՀԿ-ի եմ տեղյակ, որը զբաղվում է հաշմանդամ երեխաների կրթությամբ , զարգացմամբ ու պատկերացրեք երբ համեմատում եմ երեխաներին մինչև Հույսի Կամուրջ գալը ու դրանից հետո՝ արդյւնքը զգալի է…
19-ամյա հաշմանդամ տղայի գիտեմ, ով խոսքի հետ խնդիրներ ունի, բայց կարատեի ու լողի հանրապետական չեմպիոն է, մեկը՝ հիանալի գրում է, մյուսը ՝ նկարում, մեկ ուիշն էլ ՝ եերգում…
Թերևս հաշմադամ ընկերներս են պատճառը, որ չեմ կարող դեմ արտահայտվել նրանց հետ նույն դասարանում սովորելու գաղափարին, որովհետև իրոք իմ ընկերները զարգացած ու ԼԱՎ մարդիկ են:
Թեև դպրոց չի, այլ լրագրության ու Մեդիա դասընթացներ են, սակայն շատ-շատ հասակակիցներս փոխել են իրենց վերաբերմունքը հաշմանդամներինկատմամբ ու դա իրոք գովելի է

----------

Ripsim (14.08.2012), Նիկեա (12.08.2012)

----------


## Նանո

> Սովորաբար շատ չեն երեխաները որոնք ոչ քայլում են, ոչ խոսում, ոչ լսում, կամ շարժում վերջույթները:


Իսկ դուք երբևէց եղել եք Խարբերդի մասնագիտացված մանկատանը?

----------


## Agni

Երեխեք շատ կարևոր թեմա եք քննարկում, բայց ցավում եմ մեզ մոտ չի կարող նորմալ աշխատել էս համակարգը, քանի որ ըստ իս ուսումնական համակարգը լրիվ խեղաթյուրված վիճակումա ՝ լիքը նոր մոտեցումներ, բայց ոչ նպատակային կիրառում…մի խոսքով բարդա...

----------


## Նանո

> Երեխեք շատ կարևոր թեմա եք քննարկում, բայց ցավում եմ մեզ մոտ չի կարող նորմալ աշխատել էս համակարգը, քանի որ ըստ իս ուսումնական համակարգը լրիվ խեղաթյուրված վիճակումա ՝ լիքը նոր մոտեցումներ, բայց ոչ նպատակային կիրառում…մի խոսքով բարդա...


Ցանկալի կլներ, որ դպրոցների և գլխավոր համակարգերի համար էս թեման կարևոր լիներ... Այդ լիքը նոր մոտեցումների համար առաջին հերթին կարևոր է լիքը նոր ու հմուտ մասնագետներ, ոչ թե այն ինչ-որ հիմա մեր ներառական դպրոցներում ունենք...

----------


## Agni

> Ցանկալի կլներ, որ դպրոցների և գլխավոր համակարգերի համար էս թեման կարևոր լիներ... Այդ լիքը նոր մոտեցումների համար առաջին հերթին կարևոր է լիքը նոր ու հմուտ մասնագետներ, ոչ թե այն ինչ-որ հիմա մեր ներառական դպրոցներում ունենք...


Համամիտ եմ ու դրա համար էլ ասում եմ... Ամբողջությամբ թիմային աշխատանք է ու երեխաների նկատմամբ անհատական մոտեցում , իհարկե հասկանում եմ մանկավարժների համար էլ գուցե դժվար է, բայց երբ յուրաքանչյուրը կոնկրետ իմանա իր բաժին աշխատանքը և չխառնվի մյուսի աշխատանքի մեջ, գուցե մի բան դուրս գա:
Չնայած էլի մտավախություն ունեմ, էլի կան բացասական կողմեր... դրա համար լիարժեք կարծիք չեմ կարողանում հայտնել:

----------


## Նանո

Դժվար թե նման բան Հայաստանում երբևէ լինի... Ավելի լավ է հատուկ խնամքի կարիք ունեցող երեխաները գնան հատուկ դպրոց, քան թե հայտնվեն ներառական դպրոցներում: Տպավորությություն է, որ  այս դպրոցները նախընտրող ծնողներն իրենք չեն ցանկանում տարբերվել մյուս ծնողներից, բայց ցավալին այն է, որ իրենք այդ քայլով վտանգում են երեխաներին:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Արսին համամիտ եմ բոլոր առումներով: Ավելացնեմ, որ մտավոր հետամնացներին մի դասարանում հավաքելը էդքան էլ վատ միտք չի: Օրինակ՝ ֆիզֆակում էլ հատուկ խումբ, որտեղ մոզգերն են սովորում, ու դրանից սովորական խմբերն իրենց վատ չեն զգում և հակառակը: Էնպես որ եթե բոլոր տեսակի դպրոցները մեկում միավորվեն հասարակության օգուտն ավելին կլինի:

Ես երկու դասարանում եմ սովորել, երկուսում էլ մի հոգի եղել է մտավոր հետամնաց: Շփումից չենք խուսափել, ուսուցիչներն էլ հնարավորինս սովորեցրել են իրենց: Տարբերությունը ես չեմ կարող ասել մտավոր հետամնացների համար. հատուկ դպրոցում սովորածն է շա՞տ, թե՞ սովորականում: Բայց սովորական երեխաները շահում են, իմ կարծիքով, երբ բոլոր հաշմանդամների հետ այս կամ այլ կերպ շփվում են: Հիմնական խնդիրն այն է, որ կոնկրետ ձևավորված վերաբերմունք չկա իրար հանդեպ ու սովորական և անսովոր երեխաները իրարից խուսափում են:

----------


## Ամմէ

հարգելի եթե մարդը հաշվանդամ է , դա դեռ չի նշանակում , որ նա մտավոր հետամնաց է , կարող է հաշվանդամ լինել , բայց ոչ մտավոր հետամնաց : խարբերդում , բոլոր այն մարդիկ ովքեր այնտեղ են բնակվում և ապրելու են միգուցե ամբողջ կյանքը այնտեղ , իրոք ունեն այդ խնդիրը , այնտեղ հայտնված յուրաքանչյուր անհատ  բժշկահոգեբանական հետազոտման է անցնում :նրանք միգուցե գեղեցիկ աշխատանքներ են անում , լավ խոհարարներ կարող են լինել , լավ այգեպաններ , բայց միշտ և ամենուր ունեն իրենց հսկեղ և օգնող մարդկանց կարիք :

----------


## Ամմէ

բայց մի մոռացիր որ մի հանգամանք էլ կա , երբ երեխաները հաճախ չեն գիտակցում դա , կամ եթե անգամ գիտակցում են , նրանց ծնողները այնուամենայնիվ անհանգիստ են լինում , համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում դրա հարցը միքիչ այլ է:  ճիշտ է ներառական դպրոցներ կան և դա լավ է , բայց այն մակարդակին հասցվաց չէ , որ լիարժեք իր արդյունքը տա: տես օրինակի համար ուսուցիչը դասը վարում է , և դա պետք է հասկանալի լինի միքիչ դյվար հասկացող ր ընկալող երեխայի համար, դրա բացատրելը երկար գերծընթաց է , իսկ այդ ժամանակ նորմալ կարողություններ երեխան ձանձրանում է : դա էլ պակաս մեծ խնդիր էչ , համաձայնվեք

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ամմէ ջան, ինձ հետ ե՞ս բանավիճում: Ճշտեմ, էլի, որ ես իրարից տարբերում եմ դժվար հասկացողին հաշմանդամից ու սովորական և դժվար հասկացողներին նույն դասարանում հավաքելուն կողմ չեմ: :Wink:

----------


## Ամմէ

Ֆոտոն ջան եթե ներառական է , ապա նրանք  նույն տարիքի երեխանները իհարկե , սովորում են նույն դասարանում   : Պարզապես հետո  թերություն ունեցող երեխաններին արտադասարանական դասերի են պահում , նրանց ավելի դյուրին և մատչելի դասեր են տալիս, պարզապես միտքը նա է , որ երեխանները շփվեն և ընկերանան այս երեխանների հետ :Smile:

----------

